# HTC Ice Cream Sandwich Officially Coming to the Thunderbolt!



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

https://www.facebook...85382950&type=1

http://www.droid-lif...rbolt-included/

HTC Turkey posted it and January 2012 is the ETA - could be dropping soon. Best cell phone news I've heard in 2012.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hell yeah!!! I'm glad I held on to my tbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow this is some of the best news I've heard about the Thunderbolt in months!


----------



## roosterdude (Jan 9, 2012)

:Fireworks:


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

All I want is a leak, Twisted AOSP > HTC OTA

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## jam7516 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yesssssss! Omg I can't believe were actually getting it


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Holy crap I hope its true, cant wait for some AOSP ICS love.

*sense* I might give you a try if you bring me some 4.0 goodness afterall


----------



## luke61456789 (Dec 24, 2011)

So when do you think we will start seeing the leaks from it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

Why would the EU arm of HTC be posting update info on US only handsets? I thought the TB and Rezound were both VZW exclusives?


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

WOW, great news! didnt see that coming


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Something seems funny here, but I'm hopeful. 
I'm also not sure we'll see a leak, they seem to have dried up. We didn't get the last OTA until it happened.


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

Holy crap is all I have to say. I'm kinda mixed on this because on one hand I wanna jump for joy, but at the same time I'm so skeptical of news like this. I'll just keep it in the back of my mind so I'm a little excited, the be super excited when it actually happens(if).


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is awesome news! The facebook link is broken tho... looks like they took down the pic


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

ncobs said:


> Holy crap is all I have to say. I'm kinda mixed on this because on one hand I wanna jump for joy, but at the same time I'm so skeptical of news like this. I'll just keep it in the back of my mind so I'm a little excited, the be super excited when it actually happens(if).


exactly how i feel. I am excited, but at the same time i have to say "I'll believe it when i see it"
and i am more excited about the developer community simply because a TB ICS leak would be fantastic for all the devs working on AOSP ICS and CM9


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Bazar6 said:


> The facebook link is broken tho... looks like they took down the pic


 I think the fact that the link/post is gone should tell everyone what the real story is...


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

hall said:


> I think the fact that the link/post is gone should tell everyone what the real story is...


Very true.. I'm not getting my hopes up til it's actually being pushed OTA


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

actually just read something that everyone should know. yes the image was posted on their facebook page, but it was posted by some random guy who (according to his FB profile) has no association to HTC at all. similar to me posting a funny pic on a friends page. everyone can see it, but it doesn't mean HTC actually posted it.

this got my hopes up originally, but again, shot in the stomach.

however, i am still waiting for ICS to come to the Rezound b/c this will be a big step in solving the ICS LTE puzzle the devs are trying to fix right now.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Not to be a negative Nancy but I just don't buy it. 3 weeks left and they "promise" tbolt will see it this month? No word on version of sense. Sounds fishy.Maybe that's what the last ruu was all about but...idk. either its BS or its the best kept secret since elvis' fake death. I'm a strong believer in "if it sounds to good to be true...it is" BUT, one could always hope.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Not to be a negative Nancy but I just don't buy it. 3 weeks left and they "promise" tbolt will see it this month? No word on version of sense. Sounds fishy.Maybe that's what the last ruu was all about but...idk. either its BS or its the best kept secret since elvis' fake death. I'm a strong believer in "if it sounds to good to be true...it is" BUT, one could always hope.
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


I doubt it will happen, HTC has made the thunderbolt a redheaded stepchild. As long as I have a tbolt in my possession I will be working on it and with the work twisted and protekk are doing with ril it'll be a little while but tbolt isn't going anywhere. It will however be the last HTC product I ever own.

Thank and if you read the update the image was taken down and HTC has nothing to say about it.


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

Aw that's a let down


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> I doubt it will happen, HTC has made the thunderbolt a redheaded stepchild. As long as I have a tbolt in my possession I will be working on it and with the work twisted and protekk are doing with ril it'll be a little while but tbolt isn't going anywhere. It will however be the last HTC product I ever own.
> 
> Thank and if you read the update the image was taken down and HTC has nothing to say about it.


What products do you plan on moving to? Please don't say Samsung.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

How can they get ICS out to our phones a few months after google released it, but take a hell of a lot longer to get out gb? Doesn't make sense to me... Also that facebook link doesn't exist anymore.

If it's true, then hell ya, but I'm not holding my breath... that this is true, or that it will be here that soon....


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

justin654 said:


> What products do you plan on moving to? Please don't say Samsung.


Hate to say it, but when my contract is up and I'm eligible for a new phone, I'm going to make the move to a Samsung. Super jealous of that AMOLED+ screen...


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

http://blogs.compute...ich_thunderbolt

Burst anyones bubble much?


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

For what it's worth, the Thunderbolt will be the last HTC phone I'll buy. 
Their designs have stagnated, their responses to competition by Samsung have gotten gimmicky. Beats Audio? Come on. I'll take Samsung's screens over HTCs gimmicks any day. I also bought HTC because they have a history of quicker updates. In the last year Samsung has gotten better at updating their phones. Its not just about Samsung though--I'll buy whichever Nexus from now on, regardless of brand.


----------



## cramblda (Dec 10, 2011)

tekhna said:


> For what it's worth, the Thunderbolt will be the last HTC phone I'll buy.
> Their designs have stagnated, their responses to competition by Samsung have gotten gimmicky. Beats Audio? Come on. I'll take Samsung's screens over HTCs gimmicks any day. I also bought HTC because they have a history of quicker updates. In the last year Samsung has gotten better at updating their phones. Its not just about Samsung though--I'll buy whichever Nexus from now on, regardless of brand.


So then your next phone could be an HTC after all.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Anything nexus from here on out!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't have an upgrade till next February so I will have to see what Android products are out...I hate to say it but I may move to the iPhone...getting a bit bored with customizing android, flashing things, etc..just want a solid phone at this point and the iPhone is very enticing to me.


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

No more image available on Facebook. XDA says this is just someone's opinion and not a true release by HTC.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't feel to let down, cyanogen HAS stated that all devices with lte will be supported. The only reason we didn't get cm7 is because of lte. Cm9 well be official for thunderbolt soon im sure.....


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I don't have an upgrade till next February so I will have to see what Android products are out...I hate to say it but I may move to the iPhone...getting a bit bored with customizing android, flashing things, etc..just want a solid phone at this point and the iPhone is very enticing to me.


what does this have to do with HTC, ics, or the thunderbolt? No ones forcing you to play with and have fun with android phones. If you want an iphone then go get one my good man. But to imply that the only reason to get an android phone is to customize and flash just to have fun then I think your missing the point

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## gummi james (Aug 16, 2011)

My next phone is going to be a Nexus or G series variant. The N1 and G2 were my previous phones, in fact. I jumped to Verizon and the Thunderbolt solely for the data plan.


----------

